

Ask HN: Review my project, The Bus Ride - garbowza

I created The Bus Ride as a way to share collections of links in a sequence. These "routes" provided guided tours of the internet.<p>I'd love to get some feedback regarding its utility, usability, design, and any other thoughts you have about the idea.<p>http://thebusride.com
======
cjkundin
My first comment is "I get it" which is great. Simple and not overly
engineered. Seems like a great method for tutorials and how tos created from
content experts.

I think the problem will be to engage people in creating the routes. What
incentives are there to create routes? I see you get a "stamp" but is that
enough? It isn't for me.

Also, is being dependent on Facebook for create routes going to hurt you? I
get it that it will help this spread virally (almost required these days) but
I would be interested in seeing if this prevents people from creating routes,
especially since Facebook is blocked in some businesses and schools.

------
newobj
Neat, easy to understand instantly, and I like that you've already added
social/viral features (stamps).

My question is, how do you plan on gaining traction for the site? Are you
going to pay for content/routes, or... ?

------
gwood
I like it, it is an easy way to organize a set of links for others. I think it
could possibly be used in How To sites when multiple sites are needed (e.g.
getting a webserver up and running) or replacement for other sites who have
top sites of the day (wouldn't have to click back page(s) when you want to go
to the next link... like an extension for digg or something)?

------
Mc_Big_G
I like the idea and the design is great. Any plans to monetize it or is it
just something fun?

~~~
garbowza
Thanks for the comment - we do have plans to monetize it, but not until we can
achieve some scale. For now it's for fun.

------
bgnm2000
This is a great idea, very cool/fun implementation

------
garbowza
Here's a clickable link: <http://thebusride.com>

------
RayVace
I like the idea of guided tours through the web.

